# My Cheap Solution for Kindle Stand



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

My cheap solution to a Kindle stand while lounging is my daughters $5 beanie pillow. I can squoosh it into any shape to raise my Kindle at any angle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have one of those in pink and I LOVE it.  It works perfect.
deb


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

where did you buy that? I have never seen those before


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I got this one at Menards.  You can find them at Bed Bath and Beyond in different shapes & colors.  I've seen them in drugstores like CVS and Walgreens too.  I bet Walmart may have them.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

who is the seller ?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I've seen those at BB&B before....great idea! 

Thanks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought one of those recently, but I bought it because I wanted to use the beads inside for something else and I had a terrible time finding one.  Walmart didn't have any.  I finally got one at Big Lots.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Very clever, very practical.  Thanks.


----------

